# My Progress and Goals



## GettingChubby (Dec 7, 2009)

First off stats

Height: 5ft 9
Weight: 162lbs
BMI: 23.9

Goal Weight: 180-200lbs

Amount Gained in Last Year: 36lbs

Unfortunately hit a bit of plateau now, and can't seem to get past 162.


----------



## GettingChubby (Dec 8, 2009)

Some piccies. 

View attachment Picture 7.jpg


View attachment Picture 10.jpg


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like your doing good so far. Don't worry about the plateau too much, you can try working against your metabolism as a method of continuing...though I don't reccomend it for health reasons


----------



## GettingChubby (Dec 11, 2009)

Nah I'll just keep eating and eventually I'll break through.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 12, 2009)

It takes time keep working on it.


----------



## GettingChubby (Dec 12, 2009)

But at the end, the results will be the biggest reward of all.


----------



## GettingChubby (Dec 20, 2009)

Update WOO 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Dec 26, 2009)

GettingChubby said:


> Update WOO


 looks good


----------



## GettingChubby (Dec 30, 2009)

After Christmas... 

View attachment Picture 19.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 12, 2010)

Keep at it dude! =o

How much are you eating each day?

Remember to eat a variety of foods. That helps avoid indigestion and keeps you from getting tired of the same thing.


----------



## GettingChubby (Jan 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Keep at it dude! =o
> 
> How much are you eating each day?
> 
> Remember to eat a variety of foods. That helps avoid indigestion and keeps you from getting tired of the same thing.



I eat what I can get, as well as the 3 main meals. I usually snack a bit, but at the moment I can't as much as I would like, due to lack of money. Got another two weeks to wait before I get paid. 

My meals are always varied, but snacking is usually chocolate, just different types. Strangely, I don't really seem to get indigestion, I can eat a hefty Roast for Sunday Lunch and by mid-afternoon I'll be practically starving again.


----------



## GettingChubby (Jan 24, 2010)

Well good news has come at last. I've finally broken ahead of 162 and got to 164.


----------



## GettingChubby (Feb 17, 2010)

A new picture, I took today. 

View attachment 4366041888_a04b518d02_m.jpg


----------

